# How many brd ft / day can you do?



## Tony Plain (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm using microsoft project for scheduling and am trying to figure out a 2 man boarding crews production capability? I've always boarded by my self and struggle to maintain 1500 brd ft / 8 hr day. Don't make fun I'm a much better taper. I had a 2 man crew in calgary that did 4000 each they were amazing. How many sqft / day do you think is reasonable for residential?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

4800sqft or 100 boards should be doable. I i know two guys in any of our hanging crews can do this. 100 may be a bit high for some so maybe set it at 80 boards.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Its impossible to know, every job is different some jobs have more high work some jobs are wide open and you can run all day. Any number would be just an estimate.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

1 man should be able to put up 25-30 a day ..


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

thefinisher said:


> 4800sqft or 100 boards should be doable. I i know two guys in any of our hanging crews can do this. 100 may be a bit high for some so maybe set it at 80 boards.


 80x48=3840ft x .14 = $537.60.So if they are spliting it it sounds about rite.80 per day each , day after day would be unreal.i do remember a guy who claimed 80 a day ,but that was in the old days. none of these young ,everyone gets a trophy ,generation guys would ever be able to do that today ,Right?


----------

